# HELP!! Broken glass vivarium door



## Kurlycat (Sep 4, 2012)

Can anyone help? I have just broken one of the glass sliding doors on my vivexotic vivarium ( 4ft viv) Does anyone know how I can get a replacement door ASAP?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Best bet is to take the measurements to a local glazier and have them cut you a new piece of 4mm float, unless you have a local pet shop that stocks spares (unlikely). Postage on a spare door is going to take a couple of days 

Dave


----------



## paulgrant (Nov 24, 2007)

what are the measurements of the door and where are you? i have one glass door here spare if its the right size


----------



## Kurlycat (Sep 4, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Hi,
Many thanks for the kind offer, I am based in Wolverhampton, managed to get a glazier to cut one for me today and it only cost £6! :notworthy:


----------

